# The official POTC 2 score thread :)



## choc0thrax (Jun 16, 2006)

We all remember the first POTC score which still brings up many arguements even years later. Now it's time to revive the controversy all over again! In just over two weeks the score will be out and in a few days Soundtrack.net should have a first listen of the score. Zimmer says he feels guilty he hasn't progressed since the last POTC but since when does he progress on anything anyways. Any thoughts on how this thing is going to turn out?  Here's the tracklisting:

1. Jack Sparrow
2. The Kraken
3. Davy Jones
4. I've Got My Eye On You
5. Dinner Is Served
6. Tia Dalma
7. Two Hornpipes (Tortuga)
8. A Family Affair
9. Wheel of Fortune
10. You Look Good Jack
11. Hello Beastie
12. He's A Pirate - Tiësto Remix (Bonus Track)

Yes I know you all can't wait to dance to that Tiesto remix.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah... I remember POTC aka "Procession of the Cows"

This is a picture of the climactic scene... it was brilliantly scored... but could have used more cow-bell in my opinion.


----------



## midphase (Jun 16, 2006)

Wait, didn't Klaus Badelt score the first movie? So now Hans has taken that away from him?

I simply can not imagine Pirates without a Klaus Badelt sound....I mean how in the world can Hans Zimmer possibly recapture than unheard of and unique sound that Klaus Badelt achieved in the original film? The two composers couldn't possibly be at more different poles....who in the world made this decision? Whoever that is....you're fired!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 16, 2006)

POTC was scored by a pile of composers. Klaus got credit for the score I assume by drawing straws.


----------



## Ed (Jun 16, 2006)

How long did Klaus, and others, get to score POTC?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know the details but it's things like this that really make me suspicious of the way Hans works. It's like he's saying, "now that it's big and sucessful I'll put my name on it". If I were Klaus I'd be really hurt by this. I'm sure that he is but isn't saying much. Why bite the hand that feeds ya? Look where that got Jeff Rona.

I know there are a lot of Zimmer fans and supporters on this site but c'mon. It's Klaus' score and I seriously doubt that he turned down the sequel and then handed it to Hans. Unless Klaus was feeling suicidal. He had a lot of help but it was his baby.

It's actually really sad.

Jose

edit:

_Zimmer says he feels guilty he hasn't progressed since the last POTC...._

This line makes me want to toss my lunch. The only reason why I like the first POTC is because it was obvious that the guys that did score it knew something about music. The progressions and use of counterpoint imo are far beyond anything Zimmer has ever done. Now he's taking credit for it. :roll:


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jun 16, 2006)

midphase @ Fri Jun 16 said:


> Wait, didn't Klaus Badelt score the first movie? So now Hans has taken that away from him?
> 
> I simply can not imagine Pirates without a Klaus Badelt sound....I mean how in the world can Hans Zimmer possibly recapture than unheard of and unique sound that Klaus Badelt achieved in the original film? The two composers couldn't possibly be at more different poles....who in the world made this decision? Whoever that is....you're fired!



It is my understanding (through the grapvine) that a large chunk of the first POTC score was done by Zimmer anyway. Most of the themes were his and a lot of work was his. Hence...his "overproduced" credit on the album. But, Zimmer was working on another film at the time that had a contractual requirement that he not take on any other projects as composer while he was on that film. This is pretty common now, especially with so much money riding on these films. So...he worked on POTC "in secret" and allowed someone else to get the main composer credit. Badelt was that person...and of course worked on the score as well. But essentually...it is a Zimmer score where one of his "team" members got the credit instead. Then Zimmer officially did not violate his contract (on paper anyway) and there you go. 

Zimmer was a top choice for the first one anyway. Now...Disney is getting what they wanted all along...an official Zimmer score on their POTC baby.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Brian,

I was actually starting to get pretty worked up about it.

Hollywood is so complicated.

Jose


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 16, 2006)

Klaus and Hans had a falling out a year or two ago. Klaus is off on his own now, far removed from Remote Control with his own staff of assistants and helpers. So giving the gig to Klaus would have been out of the question for Hans.

- Mike Greene


----------



## José Herring (Jun 16, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Fri Jun 16 said:


> Klaus and Hans had a falling out a year or two ago. Klaus is off on his own now far removed from Remote Control with his own staff of assistants and helpers. So giving the gig to Klaus wouldn't have kept in house.
> 
> - Mike Greene



Yeah. What's his number. I should give him a call.

Jose


----------



## synthetic (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember reading an interview about Zimmer working on the Pirates score. How they were running behind or something, so they went and drunk a bunch of wine and tried to write some swaggering, swashbuckling pirate music. He's always referred to it as "his" score. 

I once wondered if Hans Zimmer really existed, or if he was a made-up figurehead for a group of composers looking for work. Then again, if that were the case, they probably would have picked someone more attractive. 

OK, I'm never working again...


----------



## José Herring (Jun 16, 2006)

Who ever makes it big first should start a VI-Control production studio :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's that video I posted a while ago that has some POTC 2 music in it. Yeah everyone ignored the video last time but it belongs in this thread. 

http://www.heute.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/31/0,4070,3940287-6-wm_dsl,00.html (http://www.heute.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt ... sl,00.html)


----------



## PaulR (Jun 17, 2006)

Ed @ Fri Jun 16 said:


> How long did Klaus, and others, get to score POTC?



I would guess at around 15 minutes by the sound of it.


----------



## PaulR (Jun 18, 2006)

Ed @ Sat Jun 17 said:


> PaulR @ Sat Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Fri Jun 16 said:
> ...



For Christ Sake Ed - why, why why do people actually care about riff based orchestral music to a forgetable children's film? Who cares about films like that unless they're 12?

Same with the Time Machine - another shyte remake. The Promise - I'm not sure I've seen that one.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 18, 2006)

Time Machine and The Promise are awesome scores. Badelt is great if he has enough time and is not forced to sound like MV. As time goes by though I think the MV plague will spread even further. Producers are seeing that filmscores are easily disposable now and can be replaced in as little as a week. Silvestri might as well just stay in his vineyard, the age of MV replacement scores is here. Yes I should be calling it RC but MV is much cooler.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 18, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jun 18 said:


> Time Machine and The Promise are awesome scores. Badelt is great if he has enough time and is not forced to sound like MV. As time goes by though I think the MV plague will spread even further. Producers are seeing that filmscores are easily disposable now and can be replaced in as little as a week. Silvestri might as well just stay in his vineyard, the age of MV replacement scores is here. Yes I should be calling it RC but MV is much cooler.



I wouldn't be so sure. Not everybody is going for that MV sound. Sure some people are, but I doubt if guys like M.Night or even JJabrahms or many others would think that that sound works that well with there type of movie. It all depends on the type of music that the film maker thinks fits their film. I know for a fact that Brian Singer doesn't really go for that stuff. He's more in the Jerry Goldsmith, John Williams camps. 

I'm not on that level yet but I did replace a composer on a film who was giving the producers MV type stuff and they didn't think that it fit..and it didn't.

But on the other hand I hear what you're saying. I'm starting to get a lot of attention from music libraries now. I'm giving them pretty commercially sounding music. When I was giving them Jerry Goldsmith nobody was listening. Now that I'm giving them hipper stuff, they're very interested. I'm not going to say that it's a copy of any MV or Danny Elfman type stuff but I will say that it's certainly influenced by that stuff and now people are really interested in what I'm doing. So you bet I'm going to ride that baloon as high as I can take it.

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Jun 18, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jun 18 said:


> Producers are seeing that filmscores are easily disposable now and can be replaced in as little as a week.



Understatement of the year!!

My last 2 movies (same production co) were both about 70 minutes of music and they wanted it delivered to the mix house in about 10-12 days... that includes submixes of WW, Brass, Str, Perc and Musical SFX.

So in essence... I had to score about 7 minutes of music a day. To top it off.. They hardly used any temp.... so I couldn't rely on temp for inspiration. :roll: 

Anyway... I'm writing the 2nd score right now and it's due on Tuesday... I come here for my breaks :smile: 

T


----------



## Ed (Jun 18, 2006)

PaulR @ Sun Jun 18 said:


> For Christ Sake Ed - why, why why do people actually care about riff based orchestral music to a forgetable children's film?


The producers did, obviously. Thats why they got MV to redo the entire score in the last few weeks of production.



> Same with the Time Machine - another shyte remake.


Im talking about the score, not the film.



Ed


----------



## Thonex (Jun 18, 2006)

A great score in that style (sort of swashbuckling) is "The Mask of Zorro" by James Horner.... now *THAT* is an awesome score!

T


----------



## synthetic (Jun 18, 2006)

The "Leave No Witnesses" track from Mask Of Zorro kinda sounds like Holst's "Mars"! 

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=74555391&s=143441&i=74556380 (http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZSt ... i=74556380)

Which thread is this again? 

I kinda like bits of the first Pirates score. :shock: :oops: You know, it's nothing great but I wouldn't call it horrible either.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 18, 2006)

**** http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=198 ****

The POTC 2 first listen!!


----------



## Alex W (Jun 18, 2006)

the clips are always too short for my liking... can't get enough of the vibe, although I reckon it all sounds pretty cool so far


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 18, 2006)

I wish they would select like 3 tracks and each track would be like a 2 minute clip instead of this 30 seconds for every cue. I feel like i've heard the whole album and nothing at the same time. Had I been high i'm sure that would be amusing but I wasn't...I was eating low fat crackers.


----------



## Alex W (Jun 18, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Mon Jun 19 said:


> I wish they would select like 3 tracks and each track would be like a 2 minute clip instead of this 30 seconds for every cue. I feel like i've heard the whole album and nothing at the same time. Had I been high i'm sure that would be amusing but I wasn't...I was eating low fat crackers.



eating low fat crackers??? you sure you're not high?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't worry I eat entire packages of pre cooked bacon for a snack like everyday to even things out. Pre cooked bacon is addictive.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 19, 2006)

And its actally a quite cool score IMHO.

Regarding the first listen of POTC2 - Well its not my kind of music. But then again neither was the first one.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 19, 2006)

nvm.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 2, 2006)

Just two days away now.  Clemmensen once again gives one star to the POTC music- http://www.filmtracks.com/titles/pirate ... bean2.html


----------



## Alex W (Jul 2, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Mon Jul 03 said:


> Just two days away now.  Clemmensen once again gives one star to the POTC music- http://www.filmtracks.com/titles/pirate ... bean2.html



That guy's a bit of a tard.

He's one of those typical "music was better in the old days, scores have to have complex orchestration to be good, sound design? electronics? production? What are they? I have no idea how any of that works, therefore it can't be art or music, I have a small ball sack" guys.

His reviews are still entertaining though


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 2, 2006)

Peter Roos @ Mon Jun 19 said:


> Although "chapeau" for JNH's King Kong, his killing scoring tempo wasn't exactly a good deal for other composers.





Agreed, that sorta sucks for the rest of us who can't write (good stuff) that fast. 185 minutes of music in, what? 5 weeks? That's gnarly.

But what about when you have to deliver the stuff that's gonna be dubbed. Like Thonex. That's a lot more work. 

Writing that fast with RMX is one thing. But orchestral.... yikes.

I wonder what it's like ghosting some stuff for another composer on a studio film with only two weeks to score it... :razz:

Some of these deadlines are friggn ridiculous.... that's Hollywood.


I don't like pirate music... but I like some of Hans other work. Yet I'm never sure if the cues I like are his or someone else's. It's all so friggn complicated. :shock:


----------



## José Herring (Jul 2, 2006)

JNH is a master organizer. He backs up and catologues every project he does. 

If you listen carefully, you'll hear sequences from other scores. Especially the opening sequence to Fugitive. He uses it as a main them in the new Kong Score. It's reorchestrated and modified a bit, but it's the same sequence for sure.

Pulling up old sequences is one way to save time.

Jose


----------



## synthetic (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's Hans talking about writing Pirates 1: 

http://www.soundtrack.net/features/article/?id=112


> Earlier this summer your credit on Pirates of the Caribbean was "Score Overproduced by". What was the deal with that?
> 
> Well, I thought honesty was a virtue! But seriously, Jerry Bruckheimer quite rightly asked me not to give him "that old-fashioned Pirate music," and Gore Verbinski, who I adore and did The Ring with, said, "Well, it is a pirate movie, so we have to disguise it." In the end, I spent a day and a half writing tunes, Klaus Badelt wrote a lot of stuff, and we rolled up our sleeves, got drunk, behaved in a debauched way, and produced a score!



And Badelt talking about writing Pirates 1:
http://www.hans-zimmer.com/fr/interview ... tgent1.php


> Well, basically I had no time to do it. Like, 30 days to write and finish the score. And there was about two hours of music. And it's big music, you know, it's not an intricate drama. There are a lot of musicians playing a lot of notes! As you know, the movie was produced by one of Hollywood's most succesful producers Jerry Bruckheimer. And at first I was confused that a guy like Bruckheimer was doing a pirates movie, because that's not really his style. Untill I saw the movie, then it actually made sense, because it's not the traditional pirates movie. It's not the Errol Flynn type of movie, or, it's not the John Williams type of movie. It's the rock and roll version of a pirates movie. So what we said, very early on, is that this is not a pirate score, because it's not a pirate movie. No triplets, was the idea. Of course there are thousands of triplets in the score! But some of the themes are actually quite abstract when you think of it. Some music in the beginning and the whole 'curse' idea is more atmospheric and has short motifs. That was actually quite new for Jerry Bruckheimer and I was surprised I could actually do that stuff. Still, there is plenty of melodic stuff as well. But I really didn't have much time to think about it. I just had to jump in and say "this is what we're doing".


----------



## José Herring (Jul 2, 2006)

Well. That about proves it.

What do you want to bet that Badlt has a dart board with a picture of Zimmer in the middle?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 3, 2006)

Thonex @ Sun Jun 18 said:


> A great score in that style (sort of swashbuckling) is "The Mask of Zorro" by James Horner.... now *THAT* is an awesome score!
> 
> T



I am NOT accusing James Horner of listening to my music for the 90's TV series "Zorro" and ripping it off as he probably never heard it or saw it but it really does sound a lot like mine. Then of course mine sounded a lot like the music for the old Disney "Zorro" series

The only thing I hated was the sound of the flamenco dancing used as percussion when people were not dancing. For me it just did not work.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashermusic @ Mon Jul 03 said:


> Thonex @ Sun Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > A great score in that style (sort of swashbuckling) is "The Mask of Zorro" by James Horner.... now *THAT* is an awesome score!
> ...



You never know Asher. I'm sure he was following a temp score and it was temped by a music editor who probably looked everywhere for the right music for the project. You'd be suprised at what these guys have.

Jose


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 3, 2006)

josejherring @ Mon Jul 03 said:


> Ashermusic @ Mon Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex @ Sun Jun 18 said:
> ...



Well then, where is my check dammit!


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 3, 2006)

It's in the mail.... but you already knew that.


----------

